

Smokers and the obese are cheaper to care for (study) - aresant
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/05/health/05iht-obese.1.9748884.html

======
tzs
The title (which comes from the original article, so blame the Times, not the
submitter) is a bit misleading.

A living smoker or obese person generally costs more to care for than a living
non-smoker, non-obese person of the same age, according to the study they
cite.

However, the former die sufficiently before the latter that the lifetime total
care cost for the latter is higher than for the former.

